# Dynamic IP with IPv6 tunnel?



## adam2104 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have an account with tunnelbroker.net for ipv6 connectivity. I've reviewed the relevant manpages and looked at some examples online. It seems there's no way to do a ipv6 tunnel (aka gif) interface with a dynamic IP address? This means every time the DHCP lease on my WAN interface change I'll have to go into the config and adjust the local IPv4 address on the gif interface. Is that correct?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, that's correct. Usually your IP address doesn't change that often though.


----------

